# Cock bird mating with multiple hens



## pigeonman25 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi, I have 5 birds, 4 hens, and 1 cock bird. The young cock is mated to one of the young hens and they recently laid their first set of eggs. They both take turns egg sitting and are doing what they are supposed. I've noticed that after mating with his mate, the cock is driving the other hens in the loft. I watched him mate with two other hens,but one in particular, that isn't his mate. He is pursuing two hens, his mate ,and another hen. I know pigeons mate for life and stay with their mate for life, so I'm wondering if it's normal for the cock to mate with multiple hens?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The males can be Romeos. It is a bad idea to keep single birds with mated pairs. If the other hens lay eggs, he won't usually help them with the eggs or babies, and you will have problems. He will normally only help his mate. It would be a good idea to find mates for the others if you have a large enough enclosure for that many. That or maybe just keep a couple of pairs. They don't always mate for life. Singles can and sometimes do break up pairs, so to keep problems down, having pairs is better.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Agree with Jay.
Also, keep some fake eggs ready because now if your single hens too lay eggs , cock won't be able to help others except his actual mate and they will have problems with incubating and raising young ones, so as soon as they lay , replace them with fake ones so they sit on them and abandon when they don't hatch. If you just remove the eggs without replacing, they will lay again and won't get a break and it depletes their calcium storage.
Do give them Calcium+D3 as a supplement so they don't have egg laying problems. It is necessary for them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Agree with Jay.
> Also, keep some fake eggs ready because now if your single hens too lay eggs , cock won't be able to help others except his actual mate and they will have problems with incubating and raising young ones, so as soon as they lay , replace them with fake ones so they sit on them and abandon when they don't hatch. If you just remove the eggs without replacing, they will lay again and won't get a break and it depletes their calcium storage.
> Do give them Calcium+D3 as a supplement so they don't have egg laying problems. It is necessary for them.


Agree.......................


----------



## pigeonman25 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, I have plenty of wooden eggs on hand and some nesting bowls


----------



## pigeonman25 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> The males can be Romeos. It is a bad idea to keep single birds with mated pairs. If the other hens lay eggs, he won't usually help them with the eggs or babies, and you will have problems. He will normally only help his mate. It would be a good idea to find mates for the others if you have a large enough enclosure for that many. That or maybe just keep a couple of pairs. They don't always mate for life. Singles can and sometimes do break up pairs, so to keep problems down, having pairs is better.


Thanks for all of the help I will try to acquire a couple more cock birds. So far the mated pair are doing a great job at incubation, but the cock is driving all of the other hens. Makes sense now. Thanks again


----------

